# PRECIOUS Cargo 'Onboard'



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, the 'Doolittle Express' is back in business.  

Here's a *little* hint. That's what Chuck's truck was nick named when he *picked up* Frank & Jessie *in Denver* & *brought them home back* in 2003.

That's all for now.  

Hey Shi, I'm pretty good at keeping a *secret*, aren't I.   

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So. 

You've now joined Victor in enjoying tormenting the NMB's, huh? 

For shame, Cindy! 

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> So.
> 
> You've now joined Victor in enjoying tormenting the NMB's, huh?
> 
> ...


Nope! This is for everyone.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I think Victor pretty much targets everyone, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Yeah, I think Victor pretty much targets everyone, too.
> 
> Pidgey


I know, I was just funnin' with you, Pidgey.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just wait'll Victor shows up--I'd PMed him that he'd gone and done the impossible: corrupted you! He's going to be so proud! 

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just post some pictures of the *BIRD* that your husband is *PICKING UP* in *DENVER*.........as soon as he gets it home....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Just wait'll Victor shows up--
> *I'd PMed him that he'd gone and done the impossible: corrupted you!*
> 
> Pidgey


That was nice of you to let him know, but no, Victor didn't corrupt me. 
*Anyway*, getting back to the cargo onboard.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You don't know it's a bird, Renee. It's just "precious cargo". It could even be a kitten.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Just post some pictures of the *BIRD* that your husband is *PICKING UP* in *DENVER*.........as soon as he gets *it* home....


Chuck's no where near Denver. That's just where he picked up Frank & Jessie a few years back.

Shi, Chuck isn't anywhere near Tulsa either.  

Will get pictures of ALL the precious cargo upon arrival.  

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been sworn to secrecy - because I KNOW!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Chuck's no where near Denver. That's just where he picked up Frank & Jessie a few years back.
> 
> Shi, Chuck isn't anywhere near Tulsa either.
> 
> ...


ALL as in MORE THAN ONE huh??? 

MMMMMMMMM..........thinking, thinking............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, honestly! I can't stand the suspense. May we have a hint? Does Shi know? How does Snipes know? I can see some super sleuthing is in order.

OK, one last one - when does the Doolittle Express hit town?

I just love stuff like this!!!!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I told Snipes.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, honestly, AGAIN, Charis! Now, if you told Snipes, you could tell just one more.......ME! I am as close as your nearest PM.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, honestly, AGAIN, Charis! Now, if you told Snipes, you could tell just one more.......ME! I am as close as your nearest PM.


Maggie, I'll think about it but...can you keep a secret?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You betcha!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually, Cindy would be the one to tell but...I'm going to give a hint. Here it is...If you ask the right question...you will figure it out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am getting way behind here, thanks to Shi calling me.  

Maggie,

No, Shi has not an inkling as to what these special packages are.

I didn't have any idea how Snipes knew, but I do now.  

Chuck should be arriving late tomorrow night or early Sunday. 
Let me tell you, he's in his glory. 

Another hint? Hmmm. . . 
Charis just gave you a good one. Thanks Charis.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, ( sniff: ) I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Been on vacation this week, but a little birdy told me there was some action going on while I was away...

ummmm,

Charis...

remember if you come back as a pigeon, you want to live in Tooterville? 

I will be waiting for a pm!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Not till tomorrow night or Sunday! Thats a loooooooong time to have to stay on pins and needles Packages, that means multiple surprises.
The right question eh? Do the packages have feathers?

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I know, I know!  I think I know.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I am GLAD that *SOME* of you know. Must be because you saw/met Chuck and the Doolittle Express!

*SIGH* You could give me hints all over the place but I'm usually the LAST to know...I am _pretty_ sure there is more than one and "they" are alive.

Don't think kittens because that would REALLY upset the status quo with Reece and Sadie. May be something that does NOT have feathers, but not sure what. All I can think of is something like Satinettes or something small and cute like that...

Well, obviously, I have NO clue...Cindy isn't talking, so I'll just have to wait with all the other NMBers...LUCKILY, I'm reading a good book, so I can make the time pass like "magic!"  

AND, Sunday, I'm off and running again...for awhile...

Sure sounds intrigueing tho... 

mmmm, now I WONDER just WHY Cindy didn't tell me...have we nudged her to the "dark, keep 'em in suspense, side?" Who would have THUNK!

And so, Cindy, I say unto you:  

Waitin' with the majority...wondering...thinking....

Shi


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, 
I am curious too...
I few more hints would help.

It's either animals of some kind, or kids....

Is kidnapping involved  !?

Do you like dogs? Puppies?  

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I've met Chuck .. I've seen the Doolittle Express .. but I don't have a clue about this. I'll be waiting like most everyone else to find out!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am clueless too! Looking forward to Sunday!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sunday is too far away. I am dying to know NOW

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> Sunday is too far away. I am dying to know NOW
> 
> Reti


Ahhhh, Reti, I see you and I tend to think alike...I'm impatient too!  

The same phrase keeps running through my head, "patience, grasshopper, patience"....

doesn't help much...*SIGH*  

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just talked to Chuck & all is great on the Doolittle Express.  



Margarret said:


> Not till tomorrow night or Sunday!
> * *Thats a loooooooong time to have to stay on pins and needles*
> 
> ** *Packages, that means multiple surprises.*
> ...


* You're telling ME. I am sooo excited.

** Yes.

*** Yes. BUT, I can say, we have *never *owned anything such as what Chuck is bringing home.



KIPPY said:


> I know, I know! *I think I know*.....


You know. And it's the *WHOLE* package.  



Hillybean said:


> Well,
> I am curious too...
> I few more hints would help.
> 
> ...


* LOL!! I don't think Chuck could survive with 'kids' onboard, Hilly. 
He's *very* particular about having everything in place in his truck.

**Nope. Nor is dog, cat or bird napping involved.  

*** Yes, I LOVE dogs. The BIGGER the better.

I will say this, Chuck & I have been presented with two most *precious* gifts.
It's kind of a Mutt & Jeff situation (I think I have that right).  

Well, I'm off to go clean the aviary & feed the ferals. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This really has turned into a lot of fun. 
First thread checked this morning.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It's kind of a Mutt & Jeff situation (I think I have that right).


Aha! They are deaf!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*It's kind of a Mutt & Jeff situation (I think I have that right).*


cyro51 said:


> Aha! They are deaf!
> 
> Cynthia


Oh dear, Cynthia, maybe I didn't have that right.

I'm not well versed on the comics, but I thought I remembered Mutt & Jeff as one being small & the other being BIG (that was supposed to be the description). I didn't remember one or both being deaf.  

No, the precious cargo doesn't appear to have any hearing problems.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Victor said:


> Been on vacation this week, but a little birdy told me there was some action going on while I was away...
> 
> ummmm,
> 
> ...


That's rich--so nice to see that you're on the other side of the fence this time, Victor, with all the rest of the NMBers and everyone else. How's it feel?

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> How's it feel?
> 
> Pidgey


It feels great Pidgey!

I can honestly say I am innocent as a new born squab!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor, You are such a kind person, I know that if I were a Pigeon, you would take me in even if I don't spill the beans this time. 

Anyway..you all have all the clues you need to figure this one out. 

Hurry , hurry. The first one to figure it out get a new starter set of ferals from me!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *one being small & the other being BIG*


You got that right.....

I bet Chuck is really excited.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Hurry , hurry. The first one to figure it out get a new starter set of ferals from me!


Hahahahaha!  Good one...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I'm not well versed on the comics, but I thought I remembered Mutt & Jeff as one being small & the other being BIG (that was supposed to be the description). I didn't remember one or both being deaf.


LOL, different cultures, Cindy. In the UK "Mutt'n'Jeff" is cockney rhyming slang for "deaf".

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm still lost in here... 

is it just me?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> I'm still lost in here...
> 
> is it just me?


NOPE!! I read the whole thread one more time and have NO clue.......just sitting and waiting it out. I'm no good at this kind of stuff anyway.......I was ALWAYS horrible with crossword puzzles.......you could ALMOST give me the answer after the clue, and I'd still get it wrong.......... 
The clue has to be "in your face" for me to "get it"..........


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Hmmm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is pretty fun!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Charis said:


> This is pretty fun!


ummmmmm......

"fun".....

is this another word for....

STREESSSSSS!!!??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Victor said:


> ummmmmm......
> 
> "fun".....
> 
> ...


Which you've saddled us with a'many a'time, Victor.

Yeah. Sure. You're innocent as a newly hatched squab, alright. I've got some swampland in Florida...
Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Evening Update*

Chuck called a little bit ago & he's calling it a night. He's driven about 550 miles today & *he's* tired. Soooo, it *will* be tomorrow before I get to see our new adoptees upclose & personal. But it's worth the wait, because I will have 'forever' to spent with them. 

Just to recap the clues:
* There are two
* They are feathered. That's pretty much a given they're birds.
* One is small & the other is quite a bit larger.
* Although I do have birds, *pigeons specifically*, I have never had any *like these two*.

Now, *all* you have to do is think about how many different kinds of pigeons there are & I'm sure one of you will come up with the right answer.

AND then, you will be the winner of a new starter set of ferals, compliments of Charis.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Is one of them a _King _pigeon?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> Is one of them a _King _pigeon?


Nope, not a _King_.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> : I've got some swampland in Florida...
> Pidgey


You DO?!


AZWhitefeather said:


> Nope, not a _King_.


Rats! 

an owl?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmmmmm, my little pretties......I know all about Chuck's precious cargo, neener, neener....

And just to really make everyone try their hardest to get the right answer,
I'll double Charis' starter kit prize  So whoever gets the right answer
can walk away w/their own feral flock  

fp

I can throw in some high end pijie guano as well  Victor, I can pm you w/the answer if ya want, hehehehe)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Victor said:


> ummmmmm......
> 
> "fun".....
> 
> ...



I have to agree. Not fun at all, this IS stressful.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

a Modena?

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Chuck better be home EARLY tomorrow, Cindy..so you can put everyone out of their misery with the ANSWERS!

Or, there will be rioting in PIGEONVILLE!!

NO FAIR spending time with the precious ones BEFORE telling ALL HERE FIRST...THEN, you can go play! Fair is fair!  

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Hmmmmm, my little pretties......
> * *I know all about Chuck's precious cargo, neener, neener*....
> 
> And just to really make everyone try their hardest to get the right answer,
> ...


* WOW! You knew as well, fp? That's too funny.

** Maybe Chuck can even hand deliver them to the winner.  




Reti said:


> *a Modena*?
> 
> Reti


Nope. Not a Modena, Reti.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I'M goining to go wach "Deck the Halls" with a tall, cold glass of chocolate milk, and then cuddle up and go to bed...

I can't figure this one out!

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> I'M goining to go wach "Deck the Halls" with *a tall, cold glass of chocolate milk*, and then cuddle up and go to bed...
> 
> I can't figure this one out!
> 
> *See you all tomorrow*.


Are ya gonna have some chocolate chip cookies with that tall, cold glass of chocolate milk?  

Sleep well. 

Oh BTW, *it isn't an Owl either*.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The only type of bird I can think of, that is a large pigeon is a Runt, and a small one would be a Figurita. The owls, Satinette's, and such are small but not as small as the Figurita.So that would be a "Mutt and Jeff" combo.

That's my two cents worth....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> The only type of bird I can think of, that is a large pigeon is a Runt, and a small one would be a Figurita. The owls, Satinette's, and such are small but not as small as the Figurita.So that would be a "Mutt and Jeff" combo.
> 
> That's my two cents worth....



Treesa, you might be getting a feral pair  

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> Treesa, you might be getting a feral pair
> 
> Reti


I think everyone that made a guess should get their own starter set of ferals.
That includes you, Reti.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Chuck called this morning to let me know he & the babies had a good night & that they were under way again. 



Trees Gray said:


> *The only type of bird I can think of, that is a large pigeon is a Runt*, and a small one would be a Figurita. The owls, Satinette's, and such are small but not as small as the Figurita.So that would be a "Mutt and Jeff" combo.
> 
> That's my two cents worth....


Hi Treesa,
No, it's not a runt. It's just that one is much smaller than the other.
Chuck said, the 'larger' of the two looks to be at least twice (maybe 2 1/2 times) as large as the small one.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*This Just In . . .*

. . . Coming from a very reliable source, the larger bird is probably in excess of 425 gr. The smaller one is approx. 120-150 gr.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, if the large one is a Modena or Archangel I am going to be so very, very, very jealous!

How come so many know what is coming? Ok, I got it - Charis knew, told Kippy and fp. It ain't FAIR!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, if the large one is a Modena or Archangel I am going to be so very, very, very jealous!
> 
> How come so many know what is coming? Ok, I got it - Charis knew, told Kippy and fp. It ain't FAIR!


The Snipes too, knew!
Do you want an Archangel, Maggie? I could send you one of those but he comes with a feral wife. Could be your starter kit.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Groupies!   

No thank you. I have enough ferals to send everyone a starter kit. But, thanks anyway. I keep hoping I'll luck up though and get a Modena or Archangel through rescues.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Gee, I'd sure like to win that starter kit of ferals. Could it be a Hungarian House Pigeon and a Figurita? Or maybe the Mutt and Jeff is a short and tall pigeon. But 425 grams, that is a big baby. Umm gotta go with something really chubby. These are babies, right? Big babies would be, Modenas, Giant Runts, Hungarians, we know it's not a Show King, ummmmm American Giant Rumbler? Running out of really big pigeons here.

Then the small guys. Figuritas, know it's not an owl, I know, a pygmy pouteer?

As Phil would say, OYE! The suspense is killing! Hope Chuck is an early riser and is on the road now.

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Taking a guess at this is like rolling aces.

I am looking forward to seeing lots of pictures. I hope Chuck is able to take pictures during the road trip, it sounds fun. I can just picture Chuck, he has got to be beyond excited.

Well, I should go do some cleaning and dusting. I have this cool new feather duster I cant wait to use.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Chuck had best get home soon!!! Suspense is stress spelled .... well, just spelled differently  

Do I get a starter pair just for having to look up what these different breeds are (being a certified "newbie")  hehehee


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> *Are they NOT pigeons????*
> Are you branching out into ...parrots?.....chickens?....quails?.....ducks?....


Refer back to post #46 Little bird.  



Lady Tarheel said:


> * *Well, if the large one is a Modena or Archangel *I am going to be so very, very, very jealous!
> 
> ** *How come so many know what is coming?* Ok, I got it - Charis knew, told Kippy and fp. It ain't FAIR!


* Nope! Not a Modena or Archangel, Maggie.

** Good question. I have a sneaky feeling, a *few members* knew before *I did*.  



Margarret said:


> Gee, I'd sure like to win that starter kit of ferals.
> 
> * *Could it be a Hungarian House Pigeon and a Figurita?* Or maybe the Mutt and Jeff is a short and tall pigeon. But 425 grams, that is a big baby. Umm gotta go with something really chubby.
> 
> ...


* Nope! 

** I *believe* both are full grown. The larger one is for sure. I always refer to my pigeons as my babies. Even Mikko, who is 7 years old.  
That might have thrown you off a bit, but it wasn't intentional. 

Actually, when I saw a picture of the larger one, I even asked if that particular 'breed' came in a 'runt' variety because it looked pretty big. 

*** Yes, Chuck* is* an early riser & has been on the road for a few hours. But *first*, he had to do his chores. Clean cages, feed, water & make sure the 'babies' were safe & secure before starting out.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy,
I don't think anyone knew before you except maybe...me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Cindy - I call ours my babies too - and they always will be. God love them.

Getting really excited now. Any idea of the ETA? 

Anyhow, whatever these babies are....one thing for sure is they will have a wonderful, loving home with you and Chuck.

One last question. Would their breeds be shown in Terry's pictures from the show yesterday?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Taking a guess at this is like rolling aces.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.
> 
> ...


* I gave him your suggestion, Kim & he *is* taking some pictures.  

** He is, bless his heart. He's doting over them like nobody's business. 
He said they have been preening, talking to each other & him p ). The little one was even helicoptering. I'd say, they're doing dandy. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL Cindy - I call ours my babies too - and they always will be. God love them.
> 
> Getting really excited now.
> **Any idea of the ETA?*
> ...


* I'm guessing later this afternoon, Maggie. 

** Thanks for the compliment.

*** Yes, actually, I did see one that resembled the larger bird.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Well, I should go do some cleaning and dusting.
> *I have this cool new feather duster I cant wait to use*.


I meant to ask you, Kim, is this something you created from all the feathers your pijjies molted?   

Happy cleaning!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Not with my ferals.  They use those feathers to put in their nesting basket. They would kick my but if I took them away.

It is a very pretty feather duster though, I would hate to get it dirty.

Uhg! I have to go take these rollers out of my hair, I'm getting a headache. I really should stick with the curling iron.

*



Happy cleaning!

Click to expand...

*I changed my mind it's too hot to clean. I'm sitting in front of the fan, I'm comfortable.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

A Figurita (because you didn't answer Treesa's guess about that) and some type of Pouter.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> Not with my ferals.  They use those feathers to put in their nesting basket. They would kick my but if I took them away.
> 
> It is a very pretty feather duster though, I would hate to get it dirty.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could *trade *in your rollers for that curling iron?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy, you are very cool.  

Frillback and Roller?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Maggie...half a starter kit is coming your way.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Fantail and roller.


Where in the world are the other nosy members? This is tough work.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Where in the world are the other nosy members?

Click to expand...

*I don't know but I'm impatiently waiting for pictures.

I wonder if Chuck is home yet? He's lucky we don't have his cell phone #.



*



The little one was even helicoptering.

Click to expand...

*LOL! That's how the rollers felt on my head. 

Yeh, I'm sticking with the curling iron.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Somehow I have missed this thread, how exciting!! Leonardo is jumping up and down and wanting to know if the big one is a, ahem, MEETE PIGEON like him (technically they told us at the shelter that he was a "meat" pigeon. . .for eating) and Betty Boop is insisting it must look like _him_ (a very fat, heavy Modena who outweighs the chicken ), even though I've told him that Modena's are off the list. Lady Godiva puts _his _two cents worth in that it must look like _him_, and be gorgeous and have lovely feathered feet, but since we don't know what kind of pigeon he is exactly, we don't really have a guess there. Can't wait to find out! Fussy Gussy of course says she is the BIGGEST pigeon EVER and therefore it must be a chickenpigeon.  (And the doves think the small one is a dove, of course. HawkEye and Little Red girl, the vienna tumblers, are hoping it is one of their kind).


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I love reading these guessing games! Can't wait to see what they are! 
I don't think anyone guessed a trumpeter? The bigger one could be a Carneau??


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh dear, I had not thought of a dove.........


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Not with my ferals.  They use those feathers to put in their nesting basket. They would kick my but if I took them away.
> 
> It is a very pretty feather duster though, I would hate to get it dirty.
> 
> ...


* You're too silly. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> A Figurita (because you didn't answer Treesa's guess about that) and some type of Pouter.


My apologies Maggie, No on the Figurita & Pouter. *HOWEVER*. . . .



Lady Tarheel said:


> Kippy, you are very cool.
> 
> Frillback and *Rolle**r*?


You took heed of Kim's roller hint (actually she gave two roller hints) so you have won yourself half of a feral starter kit. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> *Fantail* and roller.
> 
> * *Where in the world are the other nosy members? This is tough work.*


WAIT! THAT'S not all. 
Congratulations, you're the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* And best of all, you were able to figure this out all by yourself. You didn't even need the NM's.  

Kim, I loved your two roller hints. Great work!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am honored! And, I couldn't have done it without Kippy's hints.

Cindy, can't wait to see them. Tell Chuck he never had so many people wishing him a safe, speedy journey home!


But, thanks, I'll pass on the award.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> * *I am honored!*
> 
> **And, *I couldn't have done it without Kippy's hints*.
> 
> ...


* You definitely had your thinking cap on straight, Maggie.  

** Kim's 'roller' hints were great, weren't they? I never would have though about rollers in my hair, but then my hair is short, where as her's is long. Which probably gives her more thinking power.  

*** Will do. And quite a journey it has been for these two loves.

Upon arrival & after getting them settled in, I'll post some pictures.
The story of how we acquired these precious babies will be forth coming as well as their adventures upon the 'Doolittle Express'.

Thanks to everyone for 'helping' me get through this most trying waiting peroid. You're all GREAT!!

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maggie,
You can PM me your address so I can In send you your prize.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



* You're too silly.

Click to expand...

*I was having fun. 


*



Well, the 'Doolittle Express' is back in business. 

Here's a little hint. That's what Chuck's truck was nick named when he picked up Frank & Jessie in Denver & brought them home back in 2003.

Click to expand...

*I though that pretty much narrowed it down to two pigeons.

*



I changed my mind it's too hot to clean. I'm sitting in front of the fan I'm comfortable.

Click to expand...

*LOL! I wanta do this again.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I HATE having to work, lol! I missed all the excitement and the guessing.

CONGRATS Cindy on the new fantail and roller!
What type of fantail is it?? 

Kippy, I also loved the hints .

Maggie, way to go!!

I can't wait for more info and pictures!
-Hilly


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hillybean said:


> I HATE having to work, lol! I missed all the excitement and the guessing.
> 
> *CONGRATS Cindy on the new fantail and roller!
> What type of fantail is it?? *
> ...


Thanks Hilly.  
I've been told it's an Indian Fantail.
I'm not familiar with fantails *or* rollers. 

Chuck called a little bit ago to tell me the fantail was 'sitting' in her water dish preening.  
Once settled in, neither seem to be at all stressed with their ride in 'The Big Truck'.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I've been told it's an Indian Fantail.
> I'm not familiar with fantails *or* rollers.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cindy, You are going to surely enjoy your Indian fantail. As you know, I have one named Uchiwa that I adopted a couple of years ago from JGregg, and he is so mild mannered and nice to be around. I have read that they have great dispositions. I know mine does. Enjoy!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Woooo-hoooo, how bout that. A fantail and a roller. I was gone since this morning. Just got back and missed the rest of the guesses and the hints! Congratulations Maggie on winning those neat ferals. 

waiting for pictures here. You are going to have such fun with your new babies. I call all mine babies too, but earlier I was being literal.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*It's Countdown Time*

Chuck is on the other side of town & should be calling me shortly to meet him where he usually parks when he has the trailer, which is near the house.

Let's see, I've got my keyes in my pocket. Got the carriers in the car. I'm good to go.  Just waiting on that call that seems to be taking forever & a day.  
We're going to transfer the babies from their cages to the carriers to bring them home. It will be much easier on everyone.

I am sooooooooo excited. 
Will keep you posted.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very eggciting, Cindy! Can't wait for the photos and the whole story!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad the mystery is solved. Can't wait for pics. 

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just a quick update.
Chuck & the 'babies' arrived home at about 8:30 PM. 

He dropped his trailer where he will be unloading so he was able to come right up to the house & deliver the two precious packages.

The fantail is awesome. If there *IS* a 'runt' type of fantail, this is one of them.  
When I first saw a picture, I thought sure she was a hen. But now I have my doubts. As soon as we got their cages on the table in the AZ room he began to coo like crazy. 

And the roller is just too adorable. No bigger than a minute. As I went to pick him up he was grunting a bit (like they do when they're at the age where they're vioce is changing) but as soon as I had him in my hand, he melted. 

Since it was late when Chuck got home, we decided to just let them be & get a good nights rest. Pictures will be forthcoming.

We are so thrilled they have become part of our family.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! I'm glad everybirdy is home now! Can't wait for pics and more info tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL! Am I ever glad I decided to come on late!

Have been out and about, but also resisted coming to the site until now. 

Yesterday, I questioned and practically badgered Cindy until I FINALLY guessed what they were!

BUT, she made me promise (on pain of NOT meeting them) that I would keep my fingers quiet and my mouth shut!!

Soooooo, I just came on late and had a great time playing catch-up! 

GREAT to hear the precious new ones made it OK...Can't wait to meet them!! I'm so excited too!! 

So, NOW, all Cindy and Chuck have to do is decide on names! 

Love, Hugs and SCRITCHES to ALL

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. NICE clues there, KIPPY! A hidden talent, eh??? AND, CONGRATS to Maggie for pickin' up on those clues! 

Hopefully, Cindy's new Fan will be as mellow as Victor's Uchie!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great to hear the drivers and the passengers made it home safely. 

I have to work tomorrow so I guess I will be seeing a photo album by the time I get home. I love pictures!

Chucks next trip is gonna be kinda lonely and boring compared to this one. You might have to get him a "passenger" pigeon. 

Goodnight!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Took a peek in the AZ room & the fantail was standing so proud on his brick & the roller was enjoying his view of the backyard & lake. I will be going out there in a few minutes to 'greet' & feed everyone. 




mr squeaks said:


> * Yesterday, I questioned and practically badgered Cindy until *I FINALLY guessed what they were!*
> 
> ** GREAT to hear the precious new ones made it OK...*Can't wait to meet them*!! I'm so excited too!!
> 
> ...


* Yes, you did. However, you forgot to mention that I wasn't going to give you any hints, but had a change of heart because I felt bad for keeping this secret from you.  

** You'll love them. They are so different. The fantail is absolutely stunning & the roller is a doll baby. Just so full of cuteness.

*** Actually, they already do have names. I going to add a bit to the fantail's name, but the roller will remain with his 'given' name. It's priceless. AND fits him to a tee.  




KIPPY said:


> * *Great to hear the drivers and the passengers made it home safely. *
> 
> ** *I have to work tomorrow so I guess I will be seeing a photo album by the time I get home. I love pictures!*
> 
> ...


* Thanks Kim. The last hour was the worst as far as having to wait.

** We'll have to set up a time (at your convenience) to get together so you can meet them 'up close & personal'. 
***  That's too funny. You really *are* on a '*roll*'.

Pictures *will* be on their way, *I promise*. 

Cindy


----------

